# Help



## jmax27 (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi I am new to the Modeling hobby and have no good local shops to go to. I would like some help on what military model too start with. I will be doing this with my 10yr boy (he likes the battleship models).


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Well, for military models, I usually order from www.squadron.com. Another good place is www.megahobby.com (they're members here at hoobytalk too!). I think the Megahobby site is probably easier to browse - squadron kind of requires you to know what you're looking for to use the search feature well.

I don't do ship models, but it seems to me that one of Hasegawa's 1/700 scale waterline ships would be a good place to begin. They're small, but detailed and good-looking.

I'll step back and let the ship experts take over now...


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

jmax27 said:


> Hi I am new to the Modeling hobby and have no good local shops to go to. I would like some help on what military model too start with. I will be doing this with my 10yr boy (he likes the battleship models).


 There are a lot of variables in there. US battleships, or German, Russian, Japanese...? Even in the same scale they can very widely in size. I wouldn't go any bigger than 1/700. For a first build I might even say 1/1200. The smaller size generally means simpler (for kids simpler is always better!), with less 'fiddly bits' to contend with. How might you want to display it? 'Waterline' kits, in case you don't know, means the hull is cut off at the waterline, and by virtue of that require mounting on a flat surface. The point of those is for those who build ships at sea, and you'd have to finish by painting/molding water, wake, etc, which can get rather involved. Some waterline kits have the optional complete hull bottom, some don't. Even if it does, then you have another seam to glue, fill and sand. Which brand you pick is a crapshoot because Tamiya, Hasegawa and Italeri/Testors all have good kits, all have 'not so good', based on fit and ease of assembly, which is what he needs so he doesn't get frustrated easily. Then it's just a matter of teaching him the most basic modeling skills so he doesn't end up with a 'glue bomb'. Is it safe to presume 'Alton' is Alton, PA? There's a Hobby Lobby in Easton you could try. I'm not crazy about HL because some of their kits can get a little pricey, but if you get a 40% coupon off their website that takes a lot of the sting away.


----------



## jmax27 (Feb 4, 2012)

Disco58 said:


> There are a lot of variables in there. US battleships, or German, Russian, Japanese...? Even in the same scale they can very widely in size. I wouldn't go any bigger than 1/700. For a first build I might even say 1/1200. The smaller size generally means simpler (for kids simpler is always better!), with less 'fiddly bits' to contend with. How might you want to display it? 'Waterline' kits, in case you don't know, means the hull is cut off at the waterline, and by virtue of that require mounting on a flat surface. The point of those is for those who build ships at sea, and you'd have to finish by painting/molding water, wake, etc, which can get rather involved. Some waterline kits have the optional complete hull bottom, some don't. Even if it does, then you have another seam to glue, fill and sand. Which brand you pick is a crapshoot because Tamiya, Hasegawa and Italeri/Testors all have good kits, all have 'not so good', based on fit and ease of assembly, which is what he needs so he doesn't get frustrated easily. Then it's just a matter of teaching him the most basic modeling skills so he doesn't end up with a 'glue bomb'. Is it safe to presume 'Alton' is Alton, PA? There's a Hobby Lobby in Easton you could try. I'm not crazy about HL because some of their kits can get a little pricey, but if you get a 40% coupon off their website that takes a lot of the sting away.


Alton, ILis where i am at and th for the help


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

Hi and welcome.:wave:

The above etailers are very good. You live in Alton so are a stones throw from St. Louis. I recommend a drive to CRM Hobbies. They have a huge selection of kits and owner Chris and his wife are great people....

Max Bryant


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Welcome,

It's nice to see a father son team building. As far as military models I like Tamiya kits for the ease of assembly. Trumpeter also makes a fantastic kit but -- they have a tendency to use two parts to make something that requires only one. For a first kit I'd shy away from Dragon, don't get me wrong they also make a fantastic kit but their tracks can be a real pain in the neck and their instructions can leave a lot to be desired, although their detail is great and they have a wide range of topics. I'd also probably pick a 35th scale kit. Granted there may be more parts but the parts are bigger and easier to assemble without the use of tongs and a magnifier. But then again I'm old. And I'd also "NOT" buy any addons, photo etch, resin stuff like that for a first time. I think making the first few kits simple and fun will keep you and your son interested in building.

This is of course IMHO (in my humble opinion). Dave


----------

